# Grilled Corn on the Cob



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Well summer is here and it seems that every single day after work, I am out on the back porch grilling away. I have grilled everything from appetizers to dessert and I think its really the only way to cook.

Anyway, I thought I would share with you guys a recipe for grilled corn on the cob that has always proven to be a winner for me.

Preheat your grill on high
Shuck the corn
Melt Margarine or Butter (amount depends on how much corn)
Sprinkle some Garlic Salt in the butter to taste
Add some lime juice to taste (I never measure anything)
Put the corn on an upper rack of the grill to prevent flare ups
Then baste the corn with the butter mixture.
When the kernels start to brown turn the corn and baste again
Butter the corn with every turn
Once the corn has some slight browning all the way around it is done
Remove and enjoy.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

ahhhhh.......the WTF method. That is the standard cooking procedure of most talented cooks. 

I like grilled corn BTW.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

In the south we leave the husks on :u


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Nely said:


> In the south we leave the husks on :u


I've done it that way too. Both work great. Husk on takes a little longer.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

Nothing like grilling out. Haven't done much thus far. Plan on doing a whole chicken this weekend. Did one a couple months ago and it turn out fantastic. The corn is great grilled as well. Ever tried grilled pizza? If not, you gotta give it a try.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Nothing like grilling out. Haven't done much thus far. Plan on doing a whole chicken this weekend. Did one a couple months ago and it turn out fantastic. The corn is great grilled as well. Ever tried grilled pizza? If not, you gotta give it a try.


I had grilled pizza for dinner Monday and Tuesday this week.
I can post my recipe for that too if you guys would like.
Maybe I should just make a grilling recipe thread if one doesn't already exist.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Me put meat, potatoe on fire. MMM, that good. Other food for woman to cook.

That's the extent of my grillin, none of that fru fru stuff. Meat. Potatoe. Just the way it was supposed to be, except for the veggie but you need something to absorb the beer in ya.


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

JDO said:


> Well summer is here and it seems that every single day after work, I am out on the back porch grilling away. I have grilled everything from appetizers to dessert and I think its really the only way to cook.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share with you guys a recipe for grilled corn on the cob that has always proven to be a winner for me.
> 
> ...


hmm sounds good, i've never added lime before. for me I shuck the corn, put some garlic salt, cajun salt, a slice of butter then wrap it foil, then put it on the grill. I just made that last night with some steak. Came out great.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

megasolo said:


> hmm sounds good, i've never added lime before. for me I shuck the corn, put some garlic salt, cajun salt, a slice of butter then wrap it foil, then put it on the grill. I just made that last night with some steak. Came out great.


I have done the foil thing too. That turns out really nice. Yesterday I made corn with a butter & honey mixture on it, and then wrapped in foil. It was really good.

I like doing it without the foil too so that you get the browning of the corn. Its a very different taste.


----------

